# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Facial sleep paralysis?

## Kyrie

I had a dream that disturbed me and I would like to know if it is significant in any way. If you need to know more about me, there is a summary of my personality in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-inte...oar-house.html

Last night my dreams started off as normal. I was in a friend's house vacuuming their home, which didn't make sense but still. Then I was in another house and for some reason I was completely naked and trying to hide from my family. I am a very modest person in real life and fear of being seen naked is an enormous thing with me. Eventually I am punished for something my sister should have been punished for, not sure what though. I remember that I am screaming.

I eventually ended up back in my bedroom and I knew I was dreaming and wanted to control my dream. I remember being able to think perfectly as though I was awake. But something was wrong. My mouth was wide open and I couldn't shut it, and I could physically feel it. It began to hurt my face. I told myself to wake up repeatedly and I could feel myself outside of the dream smacking my face with my hands. Still I did not awake.

I woke up inside the dream and my mouth was still open and from the neck up I was paralyzed. My jaws were in pain. I decided to get up and get my mother, since it was morning. As I crawl to the edge of my bed, I am startled to see that I am sitting on a bed that must be fifty feet tall. The floor is a long way away and I feared falling all that way. But just at the bottom of the bed is a pair of small shadowy hands creeping out from underneath. Convinced I am awake and hallucinating, I go back to the other end of the bed and sit fearfully. I then realize that this was my old bed before my room was remodeled, not my new one.

Still paralyzed in the face, I decide to just sit and wait it out. I lay back against the pillow, but now my bed seems to have disappeared. I see only pitch black and my body is being spun in backwards circles, almost like I'm in a drying machine. I remember this sensation having been extremely lifelike and I could physically feel myself being swung around.

Finally when it stopped, I was laying in my bed again. I remember still being paralyzed and trying to scream, but my scream was caught in my throat. I was choking instead and I remember being able to hear myself rasping. I got up, got off my bed. It was no longer in the strange elongated state. I stumble into my mother's bedroom. I remember thinking that it must be some kind of sleep paralysis and maybe she could help me. I remember going through scenarios in my head, like writing down everything I wanted to say on paper that I couldn't because my mouth was paralyzed. I came into her bedroom and tried to get her attention, but I only choked and couldn't get any words out.

I remember there being some kind of dark presence in the dream. Like a demon. This was one of the most terrifying parts.

Then I woke up for real. My mouth hurts terribly, my jaws are sore, and I am coughing and breathing heavily. My heart is beating and I feel incredibly uneasy and anxious.

There may be more to the dream, but I can't precisely remember it all. These were just the most vivid moments. Throughout the entire thing I was convinced I was awake and I'm not sure what parts I actually was (not counting the few trippy moments) simply because of how real it was.

----------


## Puhtato

Hey Kyrie. 

To be honest, I don't believe in dream interpretation. A dream is personal, and I don't think other people could possibly tell you what they mean.

But personally, I also don't believe dreams need meaning or have meaning. Sometimes, we as humans attach meaning to them because of the message we ourselves want the dream to have sent us, but that's arbitrary and is just us believing something because that's what we subconsciously want - yet a lot of people don't even realise they're doing it.

I'd put your dream down to being an odd, very vivid nightmare. Dreams are weird, and weird things happen in them. Ever see a pink elephant in your dreams? Or maybe a cockroach who could talk? Weird things just seem to happen in them, and there doesn't _need_ to be a rhyme or reason to it. The way I see it, you have absolutely nothing to worry about, and in your dreams, you never will.

Sometimes (quite often) dreams are weird. That's all.

----------

